# Excel Textfeld+Zeilenabstand



## Brille (30. März 2006)

Ich brauche Hilfe   Kann mir einer sagen wie ich bei einem Textfeld den Zeilenabstand verändern kann da mein Problem so aussieht, dass ich ein Textfeld habe aber der abstand der Zeilen zu gross ist, damit es gut aussieht 

also bitte antwortet mir so schnell wie es nur geht

mfg Brille


----------



## vbaandy (9. Mai 2006)

ich habe genau das gleich problem...


----------



## moonlightshadow (21. Mai 2006)

Brille hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich brauche Hilfe   Kann mir einer sagen wie ich bei einem Textfeld den Zeilenabstand verändern kann da mein Problem so aussieht, dass ich ein Textfeld habe aber der abstand der Zeilen zu gross ist, damit es gut aussieht
> 
> also bitte antwortet mir so schnell wie es nur geht
> 
> mfg Brille



Poste am besten mal deine Excel-Datei dann kann ich nachsehen.


----------

